# Lycanthrope Gods



## trentonjoe (Feb 28, 2004)

Are there any? Somewhere?  For the life of me I don't remember any references in any books anywhere?

I am specifically looking for wererats but will take anything.

EDIT: Shar is the good of evil lycanthropes in FR right?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 28, 2004)

Shar's probably the goddess of evil lycanthropes, yeah, but I'd also consider making Mask the god of wererats specifically.


----------



## Numion (Feb 28, 2004)

Malar is the god of evil lycanthropes in the FR, IIRC. It's got to do with feral hunting.


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 28, 2004)

Selûne is the goddess of good lycanthropes, incidentally. It's the moon thing. I don't think any deity claims wererats specifically in their portfolio, but Malar, Mask and Shar are all good picks. Of course, wererats are generally lawful evil, which none of the aforementioned deities are... While Malar is the deity of evil lycanthropes, he is chaotic evil. Gargauth might be an interesting choice for a wererat, actually. He's the demigod of political corruption and stuff like that. Lawful evil, too.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 28, 2004)

What about outside the realms?


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Feb 28, 2004)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> What about outside the realms?




None listed that I know of.  Wererats don't seem like Hextor's type, but I could be wrong.

Hrm...maybe give them an Archdevil sponsor?  Possibly one fallen out of the hierarchy, but who still skulks in the shadows of Hell...

Brad


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 28, 2004)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> What about outside the realms?




This reminded me of the supplement _DMGR4: Monster Mythology_. I looked it up, and lo and behold, wererats actually have a god of their own! It's the lesser god, Squerrik. He's the god of wererats, thievery, disguise, and concealment. His symbol is a rat's head with bared, yellow teeth. He dwells in Gehenna.

Balador is the god of werebears, protection, and fraternity. He is a chaotic good lesser power of the Beastlands. 

Ferrix is the goddess of play, curiosity, hunting, and weretigers. She is a neutral lesser power of the Beastlands. 

Daragor is the god of werewolves, seawolves, marauding beasts, bloodlust, and pain. He is a chaotic evil lesser power of the lower planes. 

Eshebala is the goddess of vanity, greed, charm, werefoxes, and cunning. She is a chaotic evil lesser power of the Abyss.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 28, 2004)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> This reminded me of the supplement _DMGR4: Monster Mythology_. .




Your the best!  Thanks.  Now I have something to read tomorrow!


----------



## kuje31 (Feb 28, 2004)

They are also listed in On Hallowed Ground.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 28, 2004)

In general, deities of the moon, night, nature, and hunting would be good matches for lycanthropes.  Also, good and evil, depending on the nature of the lycanthrope.

So, in the official PHB Greyhawk deities list, Obad-hai and Ehlonna might be good choices for good and neutral lycanthropes.  Erythnul might be a good choice for most evil lycanthropes.

In Greek mythology, Artemis, Pan and Hecate might be good choices for lycanthropes.

The ancient Egyptian moon god Khonsu might be a good choice for lycanthropes in an Egyptian setting.

In the Norse pantheon, Odin, in his aspect as god of beserkers, might be a logical choice for many lycanthropes. As would deities associated with the wilderness, such as Uller or Skadi.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 28, 2004)

In the Scarred Lands, Belsameth is the goddess of lycanthropes. We just found that out the hard way last Tuesday in a game.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 28, 2004)

kuje31 said:
			
		

> They are also listed in On Hallowed Ground.




And here they are, converted to 3.5e (quick):

*Balador*
_God of Wearbears_

Lesser Deity
Home Plane: Beastlands
Godly Realm: Ursis
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Portfolio: Protection, faternity
Worshipers: Wearbears, barbarians, rangers
Cleric Alignments: NG, CG, CN
Domains: Animal, Chaotic, Good, Protection
Favored Weapon: Battleaxe (claws)

*Daragor*
_God of Werewolves_

Lesser Deity
Home Plane: Wanders
Godly Realm: Wanders
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Portfolio: Beasts, pain, bloodlust
Worshipers: Werewolves, seawolves, barbarians, fighters, sadists
Cleric Alignments: NE, CN, CE
Domains: Animal, Chaotic, Destruction, Evil
Favored Weapon: Longsword (claws)

*Eshebala*
_God of Foxwomen_

Lesser Deity
Home Plane: Abyss
Godly Realm: Vulgarea
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Portfolio: Vanity, charm, cunning, greed
Worshipers: Foxwomen, bards, rogues, sorcerers, enchanters
Cleric Alignments: NE, CN, CE
Domains: Animal, Chaotic, Evil. Luck
Favored Weapon: Short sword (claws)

*Ferrix*
_God of Weretigers_

Lesser Deity
Home Plane: Beastlands
Godly Realm: Wanders
Alignment: Neutral
Portfolio: Play, curiosity, hunting
Worshipers: Weretigers, bards, rogues, rangers
Cleric Alignments: LN, NG, N, NE, CN
Domains: Animal, Death, Earth, Trickery
Favored Weapon: Longsword (claws)

*Squerrik*
_God of Wererats_

Lesser Deity
Home Plane: Gehenna
Godly Realm: Cheisin
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Portfolio: Thievery, concealment
Worshipers: Wererats, bards, rogues, illusionists
Cleric Alignments: LN, LE, NE
Domains: Animal, Evil, Lawful, Trickery
Favored Weapon: Dagger (claws)


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 28, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> In the Scarred Lands, Belsameth is the goddess of lycanthropes. We just found that out the hard way last Tuesday in a game.



That will learn ya!


----------



## CNichols (Feb 28, 2004)

In FR, Sebek is the patron of werecrocodiles, I believe.

In Ravenloft, werewolves worship the Wolf God. Werejackals worship Anubis in Ravenloft.

Set is sometimes associated with werebeasts. Kali and Ravana are often associated with weretigers. Camazotz is a patron of werebats.

Personally, I've been developing an expanded lycanthropic pantheon with the following deities, in addition to Daragor, Eshebala, Squerrik, Balador, and Ferrix.

Thulburran Ironclaws, god of werebadgers (also a member of the dwarven pantheon.)
Hjektet, god of werejackals (also a member of the Egyptian pantheon).
Shayurshuss, goddess of wererays.
Korvaki, goddess of wereravens.
Felrale, goddess of weretigers, werejaguars, werepanthers, and wereleopards.  (Ferrix has a slight tendency toward good, while Felrale has a slight tendancy toward evil.)
Gwyrbre, god of wereboars.
Tkichlikab, goddess of werebats.
Mawrako, god of weresharks.
Crolocian, god of werecrocodiles.
Xiprax, god of werespiders.

Aside from the names and affiliations, I have little information written on these deities.

C. Nichols


----------

